# EJB Löschen von DB-Daten beim Deployen verhindern



## Marsman (25. Sep 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe ein EJB3-Projekt mit Persistenz erstellt. Es funktioniert alles auch schon recht gut. In der Datenbank werden die Tabellen vom JBoss auch entsprechend der Persistenz-Beans automatisch neu erstellt. Leider wird der Inhalt der DB-Tabellen beim Deployen aber auch jedes mal wieder gelöscht. Wie kann ich das verhindern? (Elcipse 3.3, JBoss 4.2, JEE5).


Titus


----------



## empi (25. Sep 2007)

Inhalt der persistence.xml ??


----------



## Marsman (25. Sep 2007)

empi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Inhalt der persistence.xml ??



Jooo! Ich habe es selbst gerade gefunden:


```
<property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto">validate</property>
```


Titus


----------

